# SHUR KETCH Wed. trip - RS, Scamp, Kings, Moray



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hot, but bearable when ya CATCHEN'.


Launched at SCM as the Sun was rising thru the haze. Cigs from the Bait Boat, stop for our 8 Red Snapper then off to the Edge on 1 ft seas. Mongos were scarce, but got about 15 along with White Snapper,5 Kings (could have loaded the boat with em), one Scamp and a Moray Ell.


Sharks were fierce.....


Back to the Cove about 1530 with a stuffed box and a bushed crew. Tks Captain Ed for putting us on em, AGAIN!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

few more...


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

The End!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another great trip. Just curious - how many beers does it take per trip?

I had a guy fish stripers with me, and he was torn between buying an 18 pack or a case. Settled on the case. Fished about 5 hours and did a beer inventory as we ran to the ramp - only had 5 beers left. Polished those off in the truck on the way home.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great catch and pictures. 'Scuze me for asking, but what do you do with the moray?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job and report!!!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Catchemall said:


> Great catch and pictures. 'Scuze me for asking, but what do you do with the moray?


I was wondering the same thing. I've eaten tons of freshwater eel, but never saltwater, or seen them on a menu... I smell new and tasty sandwiches here...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

AdrenB said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I've eaten tons of freshwater eel, but never saltwater, or seen them on a menu... I smell new and tasty sandwiches here...


Also wondering about the eel


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Good times


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted a reply and it disappeared! Anyway, John took the eel home and said he was gonna eat him......not sure if he was joking or not. As for the beer, I only took a six pack for all day. It's my boat and my responsibility for the crew. As for the crew, I must admit they drink quite a bit more. The more they drink the better they fish. It was an extremely hot day but we caught fish and had a blast. I'm fortunately to have a great bunch of guys to fish with and they are always ready. Life is good!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

ShurKetch said:


> I posted a reply and it disappeared! Anyway, John took the eel home and said he was gonna eat him......not sure if he was joking or not. As for the beer, I only took a six pack for all day. It's my boat and my responsibility for the crew. As for the crew, I must admit they drink quite a bit more. The more they drink the better they fish. It was an extremely hot day but we caught fish and had a blast. I'm fortunately to have a great bunch of guys to fish with and they are always ready. Life is good!


Sounds like the crew I used to run with - the more they drink, the smarter they get. One guy used to get so smart, we called him "Brilliant".

Quick eel story: Old friend of mine was mean as hell - wouldn't back down from Mike Tyson - but he was scared to death of anything without shoulders. He hooked a moray one day and went into a linear panic (where you run in a straight line. Radial panic is in circles). He shoved his rod into my hands as he ran up to the anchor pulpit. From there, he could see the damn thing twisting itself in all kinds of knots and biting at everything.

On the ride home he said, "You know, if there was a way to put a muzzle on one of those things, I'd like to sneak one under the sheets. I think Judy would like it."


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

What's for supper - Fried Moray Ell, delish soft white meat!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Ed, those fillets look like the first Mingo's John filleted don't they?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta agree with you Skip. For awhile we wouldn't let John clean fish, but thank goodness he is now an accomplished fish cleaner, although I did find a few bones in the fish i took home. As for eating an eel, I'll stick to snapper and grouper.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Captain Ed, you were "cleaning" fish also, don't lay the bones rap on me....I KNOW Skip wouldn't have done it!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya got me there John, but I did find a piece of Skip's finger in my bag of fish.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Duh, double-bladed knife, watch ya digits....


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

How did you catch the kings ? Fly line , trolling ? And congrats looks like that crew was having a great time !


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I just may try the next moray I catch. For bait that is.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

How2fish, fly line with live cig and extra small weight at the edge......easy catch. We stopped fishing for them because we ran out of cooler space and didn't want to bring the body bag out for kings, for tuna or grouper we would have.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

ShurKetch said:


> How2fish, fly line with live cig and extra small weight at the edge......easy catch. We stopped fishing for them because we ran out of cooler space and didn't want to bring the body bag out for kings, for tuna or grouper we would have.


Thanks ! I hope to be down fishing outta OB (if the weather permits) Thurs-Saturday and will try that method..Thanks again ! :thumbsup:


----------

